# Lets talk GPS units



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I own a GPS unit now but there is one feature that it doesn't have that just ticks me off.
Lets say a paper map has some GPS cord. on it. I can't take those and punch them into my hand held unit and get to them. Insted I have to hold the map and the GPS unit in my hand and get there.

I'm thinking of purchasing a new unit. Does anyone make a unit that you can manualy punch in a set of GPS cords had have it show a way point on the unit? Example 
40°13'8.25"N 111°43'20.88"W


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

cklspencer said:


> 40°13'8.25"N 111°43'20.88"W


X marks the spot! 

I'm surprised your GPS doesnt allow manual coord entering. Even my old dinosaur Garmin12 will allow that. Really odd. You double checked the manual? Dig up a GPS forum and post your model asking how to enter manual coords.

-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Every GPS unit that I've ever worked with had the ability to manually enter coordinates. The only caveat that comes to mind is to make sure that the coordinates are in the same format. Had a friend in California that had his Garmin set up to read degrees and hundred thousandths of a degree. He was trying to plug in coordinates that were in degrees, minutes, and thousandths of a minute. Needless to say, he was nowhere close to where he should have been.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, I've gone thrugh the manual and there are no instruction on how to do it. I have played around with it multiple times and can't find a way. It's an older unit ( Magellan Sportrack). Looking on line I did find a software up date but I don't know if that will help or not. Maybe if anyone else out there has the same unit and know how you can be you could explain it to me. I've used it for years marking locations when I find them but I need to start puching in the coordinates to get to some new spots. If I can do it with buying a new unit that would be awesome I just don't think I can with the currant unit I have.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

On mine you create a waypoint with the button and then before saving it you edit the numbers. Hope this helps


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

> Re: Lets talk GPS units
> by DallanC » Jan 16, '12, 2:58
> 
> cklspencer wrote:
> ...


I knew someone would look to see where they were. :mrgreen:


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

> Bscuderi » Jan 16, '12, 3:55
> 
> On mine you create a waypoint with the button and then before saving it you edit the numbers. Hope this helps


When I get back home I will give that a try and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

> Bscuderi » Jan16,'12, 3:55
> 
> On mine you create a waypoint with the button and thenbeforesaving ityou editthe numbers. Hope this helps
> 
> When I get back home I will give that a try and see what happens. Thanks


Thank you very much, It worked great. Time to hit some new fishing spots.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see that you got some help with your unit.
I have an old Garman that is a basic model.
I have used it for Geo Cashing and I can enter the coordinates into it.
Good to see that you will be able to use yours now.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

cklspencer said:


> I knew someone would look to see where they were. :mrgreen:


Heh... whats even more fun is people posting pictures from their cell phones and other smart cameras, not realizing its sticking the gps coords in the picture info :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

> Heh... whats even more fun is people posting pictures from their cell phones and other smart cameras, not realizing its sticking the gps coords in the picture info
> 
> -DallanC


Wow.....I had no idea it was that easy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bscuderi said:


> On mine you create a waypoint with the button and then before saving it you edit the numbers..........


yep, mine too


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

> Bscuderi wrote:
> On mine you create a waypoint with the button and then before saving it you edit the numbers..........
> 
> yep, mine too


Hey mine too. :mrgreen: Thanks for all the help, now I just need to punch in a hundred or so way points and I'm good to go.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

shhhhh Dallan.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

pkred said:


> shhhhh Dallan.


Nothing to see here folks, move along... :O•-:

-DallanC


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

If those coordinates are of super secret hot spots for fishing I could use a copy  ha ha


----------

